

Be Your Own Guru - bootload
http://rushkoff.com/articles/arthur/be-your-own-guru/

======
bootload
_"... Even in situations where we’re learning to do something – say hang-
gliding or building a campfire – it can be helpful to surrender authority to
the teacher. Certainly in their area of expertise, and for the duration of the
lesson, the teacher is the master.

Where it gets tricky is when we assume that our protector’s expertise in one
area makes him or her, somehow, better than us in all in all things. The
Outward Bound leader knows how to build a fire and eat nettles – so in the
context of the wilderness, he’s certainly got a leg up on you. But does this
mean the little life lessons and platitudes he drops on you during difficult
moments on the trail are universally valid teachings? ..."_

The crux of the article. Back to work.

